# [SOLVED] CnC3game.dat fix?



## HVS (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey all,

I recently purchased Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars and was surprised that only two seconds into play the game experienced an error with the file CnC3game.dat. I've updated all my drivers but that didn't fix it. I tried reinstalling the game _and_ looking on the EA games FAQs, but, no such luck. I installed the patch but the patch would completely install, ironically, because it contained all .dat files in it. I've looked through pages of FAQ's, Help guides, and Forums. Anyone who can solve this one is a miracle worker.

Thanks,

H.V.S


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

hello and welcome to TSF
please post your full PC Specs :
CPU
Video Card
RAM
Motherboard
PSU


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

There may be a corruption in the installation, try reinstalling, you can use *Revo Uninstaller* in RockmasteR's sig
Do a virus scan and get rid of any malware.


----------



## HVS (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

Hi here's my specs:

OS: Windows XP Tablet PC edition 2005 V.2005 Service Pack 3.
Video Card: Video Card 3D(Legacy Video Capture Device)
Video Ram:367.7 MB
RAM: 2 GB
Motherboard: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2GHz 2GB Ram 224GB Hard Drive, ACPI Multiprocessor PC (Fujitsu Tablet)
PSU : 2-Batteries Li-ion(10.8V, 5.2A)

Thanks,

H.V.S


----------



## HVS (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

Hey,

As for file corruption,I've already scanned it and reinstalled several times. I've used CCleaner to clean up the registry and that's working great...the real issue is why the program fails to use its own .dat files. Any thoughts on how to get the program to recognize .dat files. The patch that EA games put out for the game won't even install because the fixup files are also all .dat

Thanks,

H.V.S


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

Hi HVS.
I've read on the C&C3 forums that this can sometimes be caused by hardware incompatibility or insufficient system specifications.

This may be the case here, the game requires a GeForce 4 Ti, ATI Radeon 8500 or Intel GMA 900 or better (does not support the GMA 950).
If this is what you are using "Video Card 3D(Legacy Video Capture Device)", then I'd say that's the problem.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

BAH!

Tablet PC? Can you even run anything?
Either the RAM or the video card is defiantly the problem, but it could quite likely be the OS.


----------



## HVS (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

Thanks guys, I kind of thought that might be the case. I'll keep looking for alternative solutions but...you're all probably right.

Thanks,

H.V.S


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

No problem, if you like ultra-portable computers, and still be able to play games, you could try some min-laptops like the Asus Eee PC, it may not be great but it is better than a that Tablet.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

for laptops you're looking for a dedicated graphics card of either 9500nvidia or ATI 3600 or higher keeping up with games for a while maybe 2 years or so


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

yeah for laptops - I was talking ultra portables which looks like he wants. If you can find an ultra-portable with dedicated graphics, then I will marry you.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

umm I really don't want to marry you 5NIPER WOLF ughhhh

ultra portable laptop with a Nvidia 7300
"LG XNOTE"
http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/02/lgs-xnote-tx-ultra-portable-laptop-with-dmb/

hehe I wins!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

Intel Pentium-M!!! and GO 7300!!! Holy cow that thing is a power house miracle! I am ordering a create of that ASAP!

*Takes deep breath* Wow okay, so I won't marry you but I mean HVS you should buy that thing!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

a Geforce 7300 is old now and it's slower than a Geforce 7600 GS but it'll do OK especially for a laptop
so yeah, it'll play C&C 3 very good


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

yea that laptop is pretty tiny (12") and its got a nice little GPU in there iwas surprised at myself and google!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

I was looknig around in the latest issue of PC Gamer and I found another powerhouse laptop, it had a core i7! GTX 295M and 4 GB of ram! for about $2300


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

I wonder how long the battery life was? 30minutes?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

1.42 hours on load. Hey HVS have not heard from you in a while, how is the search coming along, you can read some of our posts to find a suitable laptop for you, but I suggest getting a full laptop (if you want a laptop) as it will be the only kind really suited for games. But let us know if you want a desktop.


----------



## HVS (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

Fixed the problem...turns out my graphics card was actually an Intel GMA(Graphics Media Accelerator) 900(so it's pretty standard but it works for the game). 

As for the fix, the drivers need to be updated at 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx. 

This completely fixed the problem for me. 

Also, if you regularly update drivers from the computer manufacturers website, like Fujitsu, although they do update their on site drivers, specifically for your computer, they are not completely up to date and you need to go to the individual hardware manufacturers site to get the latest fix.

Thanks for all your help,

HVS


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CnC3game.dat fix?*

Go to 'thread tools' and Mark the thread as 'solved' please, and I am glad that you fixed the problem.


----------

